# Wing shots of Sam and Sasha



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 
I had to share these pictures with you, it's them flying around the room. They are great little flyers and make perfect landings on my head. They are both great little flyers.
This one is Sasha and Sam flying in mid air, Sasha is the one with the wings straight up in the air.









This one is Sasha, she looks like an angel.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great pictures Mary Ann.  
It's fun when we are able to get some 'action' shots.
Thanks for sharing your babies with us.

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I love the pics Mary Ann! Thay look like angles flying acrooss the room  Keep the pics coming, your fids are beautiful!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're so cute! Great pics.  Makes me miss having pijies in the house..... of course, I don't miss the feathers in my food!  (Well, I do a little bit.....)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! That second pic of Sasha is really something!

I have to enjoy flying posts as Squeaks can't fly...but I bet he can beat any pij runnin' on the ground - especially when he's after his favorite target - Twiggy the cat!  

Thanks, Mary Ann for posting!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maryann, 

Fantastic pictures of your two little babies Even though they really aren't "babies" anymore and they are growing up fast & furious, I'm sure they will always be babies to you

They are just precious, keep the pictures coming


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Soooo beautiful, Mary Ann! Thank you for sharing!

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone and your welcome. I love wing shot pictures especially when it comes to pigeons and doves, the way they hold their wings it reminds me so much of little angels. It's funny because that is the reason why I named my one pigeon Angel.

Cindy, Your right, it is fun to get actions shots.

Pete, I tell them all the time that they are my angels, so I guess they wanted to show . 

Maryjane, I don't mind the feathers at all. What's nice to is I don't have a lot so I can raise them in the house. Not only that where I used to live in the winter the night drop below zero and I was always afraid they would freeze to death.

Shi, I love that picture of Sasha, she was coming to land on me. I have my blind pigeon who likes to fly, but I prefer that he didn't because I don't want him getting hurt. Most of time he would rather cuddle up to me and get kisses from me. It sounds like mr squeaks is happy even if he can't fly. Does the cat run when she see mr squeaks coming after her? It has to be the cutest sight to see.

Brad, Yes, they will always be babies to me no matter how old they are. I can't believe how fast they grew up.

Terry, You have beautiful babies too, and love all your pictures.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

littlestar said:


> Thank you so much everyone and your welcome. I love wing shot pictures especially when it comes to pigeons and doves, the way they hold their wings it reminds me so much of little angels. It's funny because that is the reason why I named my one pigeon Angel.
> 
> Cindy, Your right, it is fun to get actions shots.
> 
> ...


Oh, indeed she does as do the other two: Timmy and Gypsy. However, Twiggy is the one who seems to delight in deliberately teasing him to chase her! The cats know to jump up on a chair to get out of his way, but Twiggy "allows" him to chase her into the dining roon, under the table and into the bedroom where she finally jumps on the bed. I always know when she makes it because Squeaks stands below and yells at her! If she jumps down, the chase is on again! Not many dull moments around here! Twiggy seems to want to be his "exercise trainer!" 

Twiggy and Gypsy are both black cats but Squeaks KNOWS which one is Twiggy and always goes after her! They have their routine down perfectly!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are beautiful. Like you I love the in flight pictures. They look so celestial.

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those are great pics. Wow. 
They do look like angels.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maryanne,

Great pictures of your youngsters in flight, they look quite happy enjoying their new flight status....and that is what pigeons do best!

My pigeon, Hamilton, can only walk now (due to injury), and boy does he get around, I know he misses flying and hanging out with the rest of my birds, but I do try to help him get around so he can have as normal a life as possible.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Mary Ann,

Fantastic shots of Sasha and Sam in flight! I just love these action shots..absolutely beautiful  

Lindi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mary Ann,

Just beautiful pictures....

I love those "angel" shots.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, you lil angels look very beautiful.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone.

Shi, It has to be the cutest and funniest thing to watch. I had to old cats that were 16 and 17 when they passed away, I had a screen door between the bird room and another room, so which ever room you were in you could see into the other room. Well! I never saw to cats that would run and hide when they heard the flapping of wings. I'd go find them to tell them that birds can't get them . These two cats were raised with rabbits, guinea pigs, and dogs, but not birds, the closest they came to birds was watching them outside and really had no interest in them. If a mouse got in the house and ran in front of them they would just lay there, and wouldn't move, it was really funny to watch.

feather, Lindi, and Linda, You can't beat a wing shot picture. 

Reti, I love watching the wild pigeons take off and fly, it's like watch a bunch of angels taking off of the ground.

Treesa, They are really enjoying their wings, and I'm also enjoying. They are really good flyers and know extactly where to land. The act like pro's.


> My pigeon, Hamilton, can only walk now (due to injury), and boy does he get around, I know he misses flying and hanging out with the rest of my birds, but I do try to help him get around so he can have as normal a life as possible.


Thats what I do with Peawee. He love's to be on me when I walk around, but I have to watch because he will then try to fly. He's one amazing pigeon.

Right now I have a little pain in the butt cat that's walking all ove my keyboard and starting my printer up along with my fax machine and walking in front of my monitor so I can't see. 

Maggie, They did turn into two beautiful pijjies with very sweet personalities. I feel so so blessed to have pigeons in my life, and love them all so much.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

littlestar said:


> Thank you so much everyone and your welcome.
> *I love wing shot pictures especially when it comes to pigeons and doves, the way they hold their wings it reminds me so much of little angels.*
> It's funny because that is the reason why I named my one pigeon Angel.
> 
> *Cindy, Your right, it is fun to get actions shots.*


Hi Mary Ann,
I was luckly enough to get a picture of Sam (Samantha) landing, & her wings were shaped exactly like an angels.
The funny thing was, I was attempting to get a picture of her Mom & Dad, when she flew over to where they were. So I got a great shot of Mikko looking at Pij'ette & their little 'angel' looking on.  

Pijjie pictures are priceless!  

Cindy


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Cindy, Those kind of pictures are priceless.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Miss Mary ann I sure like your pigeon pictures. I really like the second one the best,


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Alex. That picture really did come out nice. I really didn't expect to get a shot like that .


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*earth angels*

"the way they hold their wings it reminds me so much of little angels. It's funny because that is the reason why I named my one pigeon Angel."

often times i say to people with the winged rat misconception that pigeons are just big doves, or even better, earth angels.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Cooingsosweetly, Yes, they are earth angels. I tell people they are angels.


----------

